# Muck boots for young babies!



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 25, 2016)

Ok saw this at Dunham's the other day. Thought it was to cute not to share. 
I'm a huge Muck boot fan and about died when I saw these! How adorable is this?!
@NH homesteader I know your little girl is past this stage but still thought of you, knew you would appreciate it LOL 
@cjc thought if you too. I don't know if you have Mucks or like it for that matter, but thought maybe you would like it too. 
@Baymule thought you would like it also… (grandkids) 

Just ignore the price  
They are so cute, aren't they?


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 25, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 26, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 26, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer  It is the custom to have rubber boots for the grands...... while we were at Atwoods looking at $$$ toddler boots, our DD texted us what she found at a store called Dirt Cheap, for $6!!! Our 22 month old Grand Daughter just adores her farm boots!


----------



## NH homesteader (Dec 26, 2016)

My daughter's Minnie Mouse mud boots are umm...  Much  less clean than those.  You can  kind of see Minnie.  Mostly dirt and other not so clean things you'll find in a goat pen


----------



## cjc (Dec 28, 2016)

Those are adorable! Pray for a girl for me ladies haha! I find out on January 4th!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2016)

cjc said:


> Those are adorable! Pray for a girl for me ladies haha! I find out on January 4th!!!


How about we pray for a healthy baby!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 28, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> How about we pray for a healthy baby!



A healthy baby girl.    I always wanted a girl and then when my boys became teenagers and I saw my friends with teenage girls I was so happy for boys. So much easier.


----------



## cjc (Jan 6, 2017)

Ladies, well IT'S A BOY!!!! I will need to find those muck boots in blue . After my recent emergency on the farm we all cheered with excitement when we found out it was a boy. We could really use his help in a few years!


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jan 6, 2017)

cjc said:


> Ladies, well IT'S A BOY!!!! I will need to find those muck boots in blue . After my recent emergency on the farm we all cheered with excitement when we found out it was a boy. We could really use his help in a few years!


Congratulations!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2017)

cjc said:


> Ladies, well IT'S A BOY!!!! I will need to find those muck boots in blue . After my recent emergency on the farm we all cheered with excitement when we found out it was a boy. We could really use his help in a few years!





congrats!
As a mom of 6 boys and 3 girls.... you can't go wrong either way!


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2017)

cjc said:


> Ladies, well IT'S A BOY!!!! I will need to find those muck boots in blue . After my recent emergency on the farm we all cheered with excitement when we found out it was a boy. We could really use his help in a few years!



Congratulations! So happy for you. Keep us updated! When are you due?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats @cjc !
How exciting for you!!!! 

Well they do make the boots on black too LOL.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats! Of course we would all day congrats either way,  lol.  My daughter hid my entire pregnancy so we thought girl,  but didn't know for sure until she was born. Very annoying of her! 

Yes,  when are you due?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 6, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Of course we would all day congrats either way, lol.


Truth. It's cool how excited everyone gets though!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2017)

Exciting for sure!!!!  Boy OR girl...a healthy baby...a true blessing from God   Congratulations!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2017)

Congrats @ cjc,

those muck boots are cute!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 6, 2017)

Congratulations!  How wonderful!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 8, 2017)

Aww, congrats!! God Bless.


----------



## TAH (Jan 9, 2017)

Congrats on a BOY !!!!!!!

I have a little brother (4 years), he is a big help.


----------

